# Laid up today



## jeachen (Jul 14, 2015)

Unfortunately I threw my back out last night. I tried to go to work, but that was torture and had to leave early. My little man was excited to see momma home early and was ready to play.

I feel terrible. I can't throw his favorite toy that he loves to chase and play fetch with... he looks at me with these beautiful sad eyes... oh my heart...

Thankfully he's now supervising the back yard, his favorite show...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sorry about your back - been there done that. I found (for my back pain) that a good stretching helped a lot. If there was a way to reach up and "hang" by my hands like a child in a playground I could actually stand up straight for a few moments without pain. Otherwise I was literally crawling on my knees. 

It did get better. Hope yours will too, very soon.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh goodness...feel better. I know I was out of work a lot last year with surgery, complications, a broken bone and illness. My furkids thought it was the best year ever! Make sure you get lots of kitty cuddles.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness! First Marcia throws out her back, and now you!
Sure hope you feel better soon!
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Me 3. I can feel your pain, literally. I moved a heavy cedar lined solid oak trunk this past week and torqued my lower back something fierce. Like you I TRIED going to work (on Monday) but only made it until lunch then went home. Tuesday I spent the day in bed with my boys and some vicodin. Wednesday I made it work and stayed all day with just a half a vicodin (I wonder how long it'll take for those errors in everything I worked on to show up.....).

I called the petsitter to ask her to come clean the boxes on Tuesday. I couldn't do them Monday night or all day Tuesday and it was so gross for my poor boys.  I told her I could feed the boys (they all ate on elevated surfaces until this morning), but I couldn't bend over to clean the boxes. SHe was so sweet, she swung by on her way home from work and didn't charge me. She also picked me up a takeout salad from the local grocery store so I wouldn't have to cook.


----------



## jeachen (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks all... I'm trying to rest, but issues at work are running high today, and since I'm the manager, phone is ringing off the hook.. kitty seems to realize I don't feel well, as he's decided it's nap time.. lucky guy


----------

